# Going under the knife



## Rick (Jul 27, 2007)

Posting from hospital. Was admitted last night wiht possible appendicitis. They are going in soon to take it out. See ya guys in a few days.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 27, 2007)

Get well soon.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

Ouch thats hurts!!! i hope that never happens to me


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2007)

Bottle them up for a good pic Rick, then we can have a poll on the most attractive part! Hope it goes well for you, see you soon.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

You got sick ideas Ian.... yet very good ones! lol


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that, try not to scream and scare the surgeons. Actually I can't imagine you doing that.


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh wow... good luck!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2007)

Get Well Soon :idea:


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm ok. Had it taken out. Hopefully this cures the issues I have been having. Thanks for your replies. Just glad they have wireless here.


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'm ok. Had it taken out. Hopefully this cures the issues I have been having. Thanks for your replies. Just glad they have wireless here.


no doubt. Glad you;re better


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

Some ladies here should send him flowers lol


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome! Well, I guess you're also lucky you can get on the Internet at the hospital. Everybody keeps telling me that even their cell phone is supposed to be off at the hospital.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear you came thru ok Rick, I was on earlier today and must of missed your post. I know having operation is tough, the recovery will go quick. I love being in Hospital, well not love, but I do so like it. It's the only time I get drugs and sleep and someone to wait on me, Humpt. Should of been a man LOL :lol: ha ha ha. Get well and milk it all you can!


----------



## Orin (Jul 28, 2007)

That was quick. Very glad to hear you're better!


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got home. Little sore with three incisisons sewn up on my belly. Glad to be out of there as the ward I was in last night was pretty loud and I can't sleep on my side like I normally do comfortably.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

Ouch that would suck to wake up in pain from sleeping on it!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 29, 2007)

Get well soon Rick!!


----------

